# Wie groß soll die ssd sein?



## xTimQIP (15. Oktober 2017)

*Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Hi.
Ich habe mich erfragt,ob 60 GB reichen für das Betriebssystem.


----------



## claster17 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Würde für das Betriebssystem und alles, was man nicht auslagern kann, reichen, für mehr aber auch nicht.
SSDs unter 240GB sind heutzutage unvernünftig, weil zu teuer für die gebotene Kapazität.


----------



## XT1024 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Für welches und hast du gerade keins zur Hand um nachzusehen?

Auch wenn ich aus P/L-Gründen mit Sicherheit keine unter 240 GB empfehlen würde, 60 GB reicht _*locker*_ für Windows >=8, gewisse Programme und noch die _unvermeidbaren_ Programmdaten.
Und dann sind noch >30 GB frei. 

Bei mir sind gerade knapp 18 GB belegt.


"P/L" ist zwar toll aber wenn man auf keinen Fall mehr Daten hat, bringen günstigere aber leere 200 GB nix.


----------



## xTimQIP (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

P/L ist ja schön,aber trotzdem sparen ich bei der 60 GB bares...ich will Windows 10 oder das kommende 11 nutzen...bei meinem neuen Rechner warte ich noch bis ich ihn kaufe,vlt bis RAM wieder günstig ist.Konnte nicht nachgucken,sry...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Die SSD soll so groß sein, dass du noch 20% frei hast wenn alles drauf ist was drauf soll und zusätzlich einiges an Platz ist falls Microsoft wieder ein dickes Update verteilt das temporär wieder gefühlte 30 GB zur Installation braucht (offiziell wird es nie einen Win10-Nachfolger geben).

Ich habe Windows 10 und alle meine Software die ich so nutze auf der System-SSD. Das belegt zusammen 69 GB. Persönlich sehe ich daher 120/128er SSDs als untere Schmerzgrenze an. 


Ich hab jetzt seit 2009 diese SSD-Größe genutzt, bei der nächsten wirds aber eine 256er oder so werden. Die Frage ist wann, die aktuelle System-SSD kann ja noch 10 Jahre halten wenn der Platz reicht.


----------



## fotoman (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Wenn der Rechnerkauf von 30 Euro Ersparnis beim Ram abhängig ist, dann genügt auch eine 60GB SSD. Es gibt genügend Tablets, die damit (und mit 4 GB RAM) mehr wie ausreichend mit WIn 10 funktionieren.

Wenn der Rechner allerdings 32 GB Ram haben soll, u.U. der Energiesparmodus genutzt wird und dann auch noch eine Auslagerungsdatei angelegt wird, sind die 64 GB ganz schnell nur damit voll.

Am Ende wird es dann, je nach genutzten Programmen, schwierig bis nahezu unmöglich, den Großteil der Installation überhaupt auf ein anderes Laufwerk zu verschieben.

Mein Fazit: für 10 Euro Ersparnis (mit sehr viel Glück und wenn die 60 GB SSD auch eine NoName sein soll auch 20 Euro) würde ich mir keine 60GB SSD mehr kaufen, sondern mind. eine mit 120 GB. Wenn man aber noch eine 60 GB SSD herumfliegen hat und experimentierfreudig ist, dann lässt sich diese für Win 10 vermutlich braucbar nutzen.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Da würde ich mir noch eher von einem Aufrüster eine 128er gebraucht holen.
60GB sind echt nix.

So nen Mini-Ding hab ich in einem Netbook mit der kleinsten Installation von Windows 7. Aber mit allen Internet-Cache-Daten, virtuellem Speicher etc. heult der ständig rum, man solle aufräumen.
Muss man sich nicht geben wegen 20€ "Ersparnis".


----------



## HummelBummser (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Ich würde mindestens 120gb kaufen, die sind ja nicht viel günstiger und da bist du auf der sicheren Seite, wenn MS Mal ein größeres Update rausbringt


----------



## extremeDsgn (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Beachte, dass eine SSD, die fast voll ist, verlangsamt wird. Deshalb würde ich nie an der Grenze kaufen.


----------



## xTimQIP (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie groß soll die ssd sein?*

Ja,aber ich will 600€-650€ Rechner bauen,da hab ich halt nur kleines Budget und ich brauche mindestens 1 TB Speicherplatz.240 GB SSD reichen da halt net.und mir 120 ist es schon wieder sehr teuer,und ohne ssd geht gar nichts


----------

